# Memorials



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

We all lose dogs we love. I'd love to know what others do to remember them by. One of my first dogs when I started showing was a heart dog. He was my shadow. At a show he had to be in a locked crate if I wasn't there. At Kalamazoo I heard the dreaded 'loose dog!' only to turn around and see Young Man zooming through the crowd, nose to the ground, and up onto my lap. He had been in a covered expen with my ex. He was a Houdini. When he died I called his breeder to let her know. She knew how close we were and I was devastated when she asked me to have him cremated and send her his ashes. Because she asked, I did it, but now I felt like I had lost him twice. A couple of months later a friend called me to ask if I'd be at a certain show, that she had something for me. When I got there she told me it was from Young Man's breeder, it had been made for me by her and then had been going from show to show with people to be transported to me. She had his ashes put into a garden stepping stone and used a picture of him put on it in stained glass. Since Papillon is French for Butterfly I have it in a Butterfly Garden in my yard. It's the best memorial I could have ever dreamed of and means the world to me.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aww, wow that is freaking awesome! It sounds like above and beyond to get your baby back to you again. You know some pretty amazing people it seems.  

All my boys and girls are on a bookshelf in the living room.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I have been truly blessed with so many of my friends. Young Man's stepping stone is something I'd never seen before. I have it in the garden semi erect so it is easy to see. I was weeding in the garden today and it made me wonder what other ways have people remembered their beloved pets?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a sweet story I really like the stepping stone idea. Our pets our buried are buried in our backyard in the garden with a bird bath and there was a bench that needs to be replaced. I really like the stepping stone idea. I do worry if we ever have to move I would hate to leave them behind.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I had G's paw scanned - think they do from an ink stamp (which I also purchased but wasn't truly happy with) to later use for a tattoo. The print is then used/scanned and etched onto a charm. So this is his actual print. It took nearly 6 weeks to get, I ran out next day and bought the chain. I have had it on ever since. I have had many compliments on it, then I get the big AWWW when I tell them it is custom and why. Gator is engraved on the back.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Better pic of the charm w/o my chicken neck lol (I also had him cremated and returned, a clay imprint done as well, the ink stamp as mentioned)


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That's an awesome idea! Can you share where you had this done?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Deb said:


> That's an awesome idea! Can you share where you had this done?


It was done through the company that takes care of the cremation used by the vet.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a dogwood tree on whose roots we have put the ashes of two dogs now. At the base of the tree each have an engraved river stone

One of those dogs' ashes we also scattered all over the mountain (and some on the tree), because he was a wild man at heart. He would want to be free in the forest. The other one was a sensitive little girl who would be afraid of the dark out there in the woods alone (I know this is my projection but whatever) we put all of her ashes on the tree which is also her favoritr spot in the yard, so she is near us...seemed like the right place for her.

The cremation company sent back a clay paw impression, some hair, and a candle, which I have on a shelf trying not to be too morbid


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Sometimes living rural isn't so good. The only place around here to cremate is the local pound. Needless to say, they don't offer anything except your receipt for paying. :frown2:


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a locket with some of Charger's ashes, his name engraved on the front, and his DOB to the day he passed engraved on the rear.
I also have this urn for his ashes, which I really like.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

charger, both are beautiful!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Charger, Where did you get the urn? I went with the cedar box incl in the price of cremation b/c I hated everything else the company offered. The cedar box however has a strip in the front that looks unfinished. The shleps that put this together didn't have the wherewithal to at least turn it around so the more finished side was face forward. His name is engraved on top so to display I have no choice but to show the blank stark piece. His clay print hides for now until I find something better. I also have a mini stuffed animal GSD on top


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

GatorBytes said:


> Charger, Where did you get the urn? I


I ordered it from this company

Cremation Urns | Pet Urns | Cremation Jewelry

:smile2:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

charger said:


> I ordered it from this company
> 
> Cremation Urns | Pet Urns | Cremation Jewelry
> 
> :smile2:



:crying: There is no Shepherd urn. Only lab, dobie, bishon and maybe 2-3 others


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

German Shepherd Figurine Cremation Urn - Engravable


Found this. It's on back order but says it'll be in soon. I did a google search on german shepherd cremation urns and got quite a few hits.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Deb said:


> German Shepherd Figurine Cremation Urn - Engravable
> 
> 
> Found this. It's on back order but says it'll be in soon. I did a google search on german shepherd cremation urns and got quite a few hits.



Deb, you're the best! Thank you!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

You're welcome!


:welcome:


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

There is a thing called Master Blasters on Etsy. They engrave these big heavy real river rocks. They can write quite a bit on there and also have some things to choose from like hearts and pawprints and pretty much any clip art type pic off the internet they can put on there for you. I wanted stones for outside that didn't look like headstones but that were real rock. Some of the engraved pet "stones" aren't really stone. Service was really good and the rocks they did for me came out really good. Will probably last longer than I do. You just tell them what you want it to say.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is the one I did for Ruger


----------

